# Bobina smd quemada en circ alimentacion EPROM AMD am27c256 - 150dc



## pablostar (Feb 26, 2013)

*Hola* mi nombre es *Pablo*, esta es mi primer pregunta en el foro, desde ya les agradezco por su ayuda! Aclaro que no se nada de electrónica solo tuve electrónica en un terciario que hice de automatización pero no profundizamos mucho en el tema. Bueno, Ahora si detallo la situación:

Tengo un *controlador Midi* marca *Digitech* modelo *Control 8*, para controlar procesadores de efectos de guitarra, El problema es que al conectarlo al transformador se quemo un *componente smd L1* (en la plaqueta dice L1, creo q es una bobina), el tema es que no se de que valor es, si se consigue o si se puede reemplazar por un componente común *(No smd)*, En la plaqueta hay una *EEPROM AMD am27c256 - 150dc*, busque el datasheet para ver el circuito de alimentación, pero las fichas técnicas q encontré no lo tienen.

Todavía no revise el transformador porque se me rompió el tester, pero estoy casi seguro que se produjo este problema por alimentación.

Les adjunto imágenes de la plaqueta con el componente quemado.

Si necesitan una imagen que muestre otra parte del circuito avísenme y la subo.
*
Desde ya muchas gracias!!!*


----------



## R-Mario (Feb 26, 2013)

Posiblemente sea un pequeño choque que sirve como filtro, si lo  puedes cambiar por un componente no SMD. Necesitarias el diagrama para conocer su valor exacto. Podrias colocar un puente para ver si funciona.

Por cierto nos van a mandar a moderacion porque el tema no va aqui


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 26, 2013)

Movido aquí.......


----------



## pablostar (Feb 27, 2013)

Ajna muchas gracias por tu respuesta!!! Voy a seguir buscando el diagrama para ver que valor tiene este componente. 

Te hago una consulta, esta bobina seria como una especie de protección para una posible sobrecorriente? porque un amigo tiene un controlador similar pero marca behringer fvb1010, que tiene dos fusibles de amperaje muy bajo, no recuerdo bien los valores pero le voy a preguntar; Seria posible reemplazar este componente por un fusible de valores en miliamperios, si la función de la bobina solo es de protección? o tiene q ser una bobina si o si para filtrar alguna frecuencia o algo parecido?


----------



## pablostar (Feb 27, 2013)

Hola Ajna, medí el transformador y entrega el voltaje correcto, 9,55vcc. Hice el puente que me dijiste para probar si arrancaba y si! arranco normalmente jaja, muchas gracias!!!! Ahora mi pregunta es si le puedo poner el fusible que te comente para evitar que se me queme algo mas, o por que otro componente puedo sustituir la bobina para poder empezar a usar el pedal normalmente sin correr riesgo de que se rompa nuevamente! ahora para probar, le soldé un hilo de cobre muy fino, adjunto la imagen para mostrarte! También se me ocurre que la bobina se pudo haber quemado por una fisura en la soldadura que genero un aumento de la temperatura, puede ser posible esto? 

Gracias nuevamente!!!


----------



## 1024 (Feb 27, 2013)

pablostar dijo:


> ......... si la función de la bobina solo es de protección? o tiene q ser una bobina si o si para filtrar alguna frecuencia o algo parecido?



Hola, si, la bobina de choque es para filtrar ciertas frecuencias, ponerle un fusible no sustituye dicha acción de la bobina, lo mejor es que pongas una similar, la puedes construir siempre y cuando sepas el valor aproximado que debe tener o la frecuencia que debe filtrar.


----------



## pablostar (Feb 27, 2013)

Gracias por tu respuesta, estuve buscando el calculo de un filtro R L C, pero no encuentro las ecuaciones a mi medida, la mayoría tienen las variables de longitud y diámetro de la bobina, pero en este caso es una smd por eso no tengo esos datos. Averiguando en Internet encontré que la resistencia que esta en la plaqueta puede que sea de 0Ω y que se usa como fusible o puente, también encontré q con algunos testers se pueden medir sin sacarlas del circuito; la medí en la posición de diodos de mi tester y me marco 0,025Ω, si te fijas en la foto tiene solo un "0" en la superficie, puede ser que sea de 0Ω? el capacitor tiene este código "2a 333j", yo encontré que puede ser un "Plastic Film Capacitor 333J 0.033uF 100V ±5%". Lo único que me faltaría averiguar es el valor de la bobina, y las ecuaciones que encontré y los cálculos que vi son con Derivadas de tiempo y demás. Si sabes algo sobre estos cálculos, me podrías explicar como puedo calcular el valor de la bobina?

Desde ya muchas gracias!!!


----------



## R-Mario (Feb 27, 2013)

No la puedes calcular si no tienes la frecuencia de corte del filtro en cuestion. En esos caso se necesita el diagrama u otro aparato igual.

Las resistencias de 0 ohms en general solo son puentes "y en circuitos baratos los usan como fusibles, aunque eso no es lo ideal" Y si las resistencias de 0 ohms solo les ponen un 0 al centro.
Del capacitor tienes todo la razon.

Si dices que funciono bien poniendo un cable lo mas probable es que entonces era un filtro para impedir que ruidos de alta frecuencia entren al circuito. En ese caso puedes probar a poner una de 100 uH. La verdad en ese caso el valor no es tan critico


----------



## pablostar (Feb 28, 2013)

Hola estuve buscando bobinas en unas plaquetas de TV que tengo para desarmar y encontré un componente que creo q es una bobina de 100uH, tiene la misma forma que una resistencia, pero en la placa de Tv dice L 732, me imagino que debe ser una bobina. Si no lo es! también saque el calculo para hacer una bobina núcleo de aire L 100uH, D 8mm long 1cm, y me dio como resultado que tengo q hacer un rulo de 100 vueltas de alambre de cobre esmaltado. Adjunto las imágenes del componente que encontré en la placa de TV. La bobina de alambre de cobre no la hice porque me gustaría mas ponerle el componente de Tv ya que queda mas compacto. 

Nuevamente les agradezco su ayuda!!!! Espero por lo menos haberlos entretenido un poco con mi problema ya que veo que les gustan mucho estos temas!!!


----------



## R-Mario (Feb 28, 2013)

Si es una bobina y si es de 100 uH, prueba haber que gestos hace. Si era una bobina para filtrar ruidos de la linea de alimentación pues ni vas a notar la diferencia y si es para filtrar alguna señal de audio o algo parecido entonces si vas a notar una diferencia y en tal caso necesitaras el valor correcto. Casi estoy seguro que se trata del primer caso.


----------



## pablostar (Mar 24, 2013)

Me ayudaron muchísimo para poder arreglar mi controlador, ya lleva unas semanas de uso y anda perfecto!!! les adjunto foto del componente soldado!!! 

Espero en algún momento poder aportar algo y así ayudar a alguien del foro como lo hicieron ustedes conmigo!!! 

Muchísimas gracias!!!


----------



## R-Mario (Mar 26, 2013)

Bien por ti, pues a disfrutar de tu aparato reparado por el cual no pagaste ni un centavo para que te lo repararan.


----------



## Sebastian1989 (Mar 26, 2013)

En una de las primeras fotos que publicaste aparece la EPROM con su "ventana" destapada, te recomiendo que la tapes de lo contrario se te podría borrar con la luz del sol.


----------

